# A new pelagic rod



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I've recently purchased an up market spin reel courtesy of K Rudd. Does anyone have any rod options other than a T Curve 200 jig that I already have and which is a great match or a Diawa Hiramasa (spelling?) that would cost about $650. Would be running 15 kilo braid. No longer than 1.8 m. SIC guides. For trolling livebaits. Because I'm a bit isolated I would probably just order sight unseen. I find the T Curve excellent but a wee bit more bling would make me happy.. Thanks

Grant


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

you gotta love K Rudd he paid for my waterproof camcorder :lol: what reel did you pick up Grant ? I have a couple of T curve rods they are the blue water series but i think they are longer than 1.8 metres from memory. i think t curve also do some nice jig rods that are around that length. Diawa monster mesh have a good range or even the diawa catalinas are worth a look at.

Thanks Kev

Micka


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Grant,
i know you didn't want comments on the Diawa Hiramasa but i have one (well 2 actually). The 63 is a great all rounder. I use it for jigging and for casting large soft plastics and for live baiting. 
I got mine second hand for under $300 which also made the decision easier.
Can't help with any other suggestions sorry.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a thought.

Haven't seen it in the flesh.

http://www.rayannes.com.au/dyn/page/shop-product/328
Catalina 62S - HIRAMASA $399
6ft.2' , 1 pce. , Line PE Braid 40lb
(perfect jig rod for catalina 4500 series reels)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I can see the fire in your pocket from here. Value for money its hard to go past that TCurve you already have. Why not spend that little extra on a WP camera and shows us some pics of these monsters you keep dragging in. 8)


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your ideas. I will probably go with the Hiramasa now that I've heard from someone who owns one. The price listed looks good. It's for a Stella SW..

Paulo, I carry a Pentax waterproof everywhere but am not into photography. I dislike my photo being taken probably because I'm not as handsomely photogenic as you. Maybe I should pass it to an interested bystander if I ever get a trophy fish.

Grant


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ay Grant,

This should handle all those thumper cobes and SWR marls and still give you plenty of feel.

How about the Jigging Master Max 250 to 350 blank custom built for the yak. I believe the blanks are 5'8 raw and you get them cut down to match your desired length. If you get a custom, you'll be assured it'll be a pelagic yak livebaiting rod as opposed to a jigger used on a yak.

http://www.jiggingmaster-ag.com/view_pr ... .asp?id=22

http://www.fishingbuddy.com.sg/product_ ... uct_id=627


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

grant ashwell said:


> Thank you all for your ideas. I will probably go with the Hiramasa now that I've heard from someone who owns one. The price listed looks good. It's for a Stella SW..
> Paulo, I carry a Pentax waterproof everywhere but am not into photography. I dislike my photo being taken probably because I'm not as handsomely photogenic as you. Maybe I should pass it to an interested bystander if I ever get a trophy fish.
> Grant


 :roll: :roll: Sheesh......me.. me.. me..... :lol: 
I know what ur ugly mug looks like... I just wanna see the fish.. in the water ... in the kayak... on the beach.. on the plate.. anywhere really.


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Check out the catalina range of jigging rods, much nicer than the T curves, much nicer feel IMO, being parabolic they put less hurt on you and more on the fish which helps!

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... t=Catalina

Rob


----------

